# Difference between Bestiality and Liking Yiff!



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry guys for posting this, but I've ran into this issue alot lately. People have been telling me in school that I am into bestiality just because I love to look at yiff. But that's not true. There is a fine line between the 2. I get turned on by animals doing it, but actually doing it is wrong. One may get turned on but as long as they're not doing anything that would harm an animal it's not besiality! Thank you!

Also I have to admit that I do fantasize about having sex with a fox, but in those fantasies I'm also a fox!!


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 28, 2008)

In fapping to Yiff you imagine you ARE an animal where as in Bestiality you remain a human having relations with an animal rather then two of the same species.


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes thank you! You explained it better! Sorry about my confusing explanation!


----------



## X (Oct 28, 2008)

yiff ï¿½=/= bestiality.

the main line is that it does not involve a human and an animal.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 28, 2008)

Bestiality: sexual relations between a person and an animal; a paraphilia involving the sexual attraction to animals.

(The qualification here is that "animals" actually means "non-human animals" because as we all know humans are animals but if we used that definition, this would make no sense.)


Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on your outlook), that is general enough to include any anthropomorphic animal (key phrase: given human-like qualities but not expressly human). From the second definition, it removes any action necessary and moves to include even the simple act of being aroused. Thus even if you do not practice it, you still fall under the umbrella. So in summation, no matter how much you might try to deny it, sexual attraction to anthropomorphic animals in any way is semantically a branch of or equivalent to bestiality (not the colloquial bestiality so many commonly consider).


As I said in another thread, the only way to separate the two is to more readily define "non-human animal" to somehow consider anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 28, 2008)

Smexi Foxness said:


> Sorry guys for posting this, but I've ran into this issue alot lately. People have been telling me in school that I am into bestiality just because I love to look at yiff. But that's not true. There is a fine line between the 2. I get turned on by animals doing it, but actually doing it is wrong. One may get turned on but as long as they're not doing anything that would harm an animal it's not besiality! Thank you!
> 
> Also I have to admit that I do fantasize about having sex with a fox, but in those fantasies I'm also a fox!!


Here's your problem. You're letting people know what you think is sexy. It's like a child minder going "Yeah, I look at hentai, and I have fantasies about having sex with children, but in those fantasies, I'm also a child. I'm not actually doing anything to the kids, so it's all good. I'm not a pedophile."
Your kinks are your business, nobody else's. Don't go around telling people about it, because you're just opening yourself up as a target. However, if it's just trolls on the internet saying "YIFF IN HELL FURFAG!!!!" or "WHY DO YOU LIKE FUCKING DOGS????", just ignore them. Most of the time they're just bored college students with nothing better to do, so they troll furries for kicks.  They're not important. Screw them.


----------



## X (Oct 28, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Bestiality: sexual relations between a person and an animal; a paraphilia involving the sexual attraction to animals.
> 
> (The qualification here is that "animals" actually means "non-human animals" because as we all know humans are animals but if we used that definition, this would make no sense.)
> 
> ...



non-human: lacking human qualities or traits.

anthropomorphs typically posses human traits, like human level intelligence, speech, form, upright locomotion, and some others i cannot list at this time.
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

so setting aside the impossibility of such anthropomorphic creatures ever existing; i could easily see them included as human. if they were created, you would see them going to your schools, parks, malls and doing everything you would normally do at such locations. and for you thinking of keeping one as a pet, that might fall under slavery if they reached the requirement to be considered "human"


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 28, 2008)

Midi has a point. More then half the people on here are resident trolls who get kicks out of making fun of people when they make a post like this. Just FYI.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 28, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> Midi has a point. More then half the people on here are resident trolls who get kicks out of making fun of people when they make a post like this. Just FYI.


More than half? I highly doubt that.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 28, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> More than half? I highly doubt that.


\
Maybe alittle exagerated but there are quite a few.


----------



## Uro (Oct 28, 2008)

If things are wrong I point them out.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 28, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> non-human: lacking human qualities or traits.
> 
> anthropomorphs typically posses human traits, like human level intelligence, speech, form, upright locomotion, and some others i cannot list at this time.



Unfortunately, being similar to a human does not make something human (similarity =/= equivalence). In order for an anthropomorphic animal to be a human it must be a _Homo sapien_, which would totally remove the point of calling it a anthropomorphic animal. Again, in order to remove this distinction one must change what "animal" means in the colloquial sense.


----------



## X (Oct 28, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Unfortunately, being similar to a human does not make something human (similarity =/= equivalence). In order for an anthropomorphic animal to be a human it must be a _Homo sapien_, which would totally remove the point of calling it a anthropomorphic animal. Again, in order to remove this distinction one must change what "animal" means in the colloquial sense.



i see.


----------



## Azure (Oct 28, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> More than half? I highly doubt that.


LOL, the few the proud, the trolls, there are many bad ones, and only a few good.  OP, yiff is not buttsex with a dog.  Beastiality is.  Yiff is liking sexy anthro porn.  Who doesn't like that?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 28, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> LOL, the few the proud, the trolls, there are many bad ones, and only a few good. OP, yiff is not buttsex with a dog. Beastiality is. Yiff is liking sexy anthro porn. Who doesn't like that?


 
Are all furries supposed to like yiff or something? I don't so am I a furry or not -.-


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 28, 2008)

south syde fox said:


> Are all furries supposed to like yiff or something? I don't so am I a furry or not -.-


No, not all furries have to like yiff. It's just largely prominent in the fandom. Everybody has their own definition of furry. Draw your own line between furry and non-furry, then decide what side you're on.


----------



## Aden (Oct 28, 2008)

Smexi Foxness said:


> Sorry guys for posting this, but I've ran into this issue alot lately. People have been telling me in school that I am into bestiality just because I love to look at yiff.





Smexi Foxness said:


> People have been telling me in school that I am into bestiality just because I love to look at yiff.





Smexi Foxness said:


> People have been telling me in school that I am into bestiality





Smexi Foxness said:


> in school



I think I found a bigger problem here.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 28, 2008)

Anthropomorphism/Furry,

Animals with human characteristics. Thus you are having sex with a human, just not boring fleshy humans. Not animals.

Bestiality,
You are a human having sex with a animal....

Large difference.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 28, 2008)

Aden said:


> I think I found a bigger problem here.


Fuck. Completely missed that bit.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 28, 2008)

Heh - no, not all furries have to like yiff South Syde.  You're in a statistical minority that do not, but so what?  Yiff is one of many aspects of "furry", just one of the more common ones.

As for the folks at the school - if they don't know the difference between furry yiff and beeastiality, then there's a good chance you can't fix their notions.  See, if they were intelligent people, they would go endeavour to look up the facts before making a bold and stupid statement like that, and if they did that, they'd realize it _was _a stupid statement.  Instead, they didn't do that because they either don't care about the truth, or they just want to bother you because they know _you'll_ get offended by what they say.  

So first thing, don't let it bother you - they're either stupid, ignorant or just being assclowns (maybe a colourful combo of all three).  Roll your eyes and tell them "Yeah... okay Einstein, did you learn that on the Internet?  'Cause we all know EVERYTHING's true on the Internet!"  Or, heck... you might even have fun playing it off on them as if it's true to the point of ludicrousy where you make them look stupid.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 28, 2008)

So you don't screw animals yourself, but you like to watch them screw themselves. You are still a zoophile...

Also, what Midi Bear and Aden said... Moron...


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 28, 2008)

Yiff = ?
Beasiality = Sex with Animal

does ? = B?


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 28, 2008)

SINNERS!


----------



## Monak (Oct 28, 2008)

um.............. how do your school mates know anyhow?


----------



## coffinberry (Oct 28, 2008)

oh it's you again, i still think you're some troll.


----------



## Uro (Oct 28, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> oh it's you again, i still think you're some troll.



I second that. Along with cyberfox and shadownazi.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 28, 2008)

furries and bestiality have very little crossover, bestiality is usually more about dominance than the animal anyway

furry is more of a body transformation fetish, whereas beast stuff is on the D/s rape etc bandwagon

for evidence of this, note how furry porn sites that allow all types of fetishes dont usually end up with any special amount of beast stuff vs obviously unrelated fetishes like bondage


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 28, 2008)

whoa... wrong thread


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 28, 2008)

Differences? Very few.

Now similarities we can get into.

For starters, both will get you beaten within an inch of your life in the public eye :roll:


----------



## Frasque (Oct 28, 2008)

People who like yiff are rather odd. People who practise bestiality should be shot in the head.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Oct 28, 2008)

Frasque said:


> People who like yiff are rather odd. People who practise bestiality should be shot in the head.


I second this.


----------



## Takun (Oct 28, 2008)

Furries, the only fetish subgroup that tries to deny their sick fetish.

Bring on the animal dicks >:C


----------



## Monak (Oct 28, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Furries, the only fetish subgroup that tries to deny their sick fetish.
> 
> Bring on the animal dicks >:C



WHY DENY! ANTHRO LESBIANS ARE FUCKING HOT!


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 28, 2008)

There isn't one, they both make you retarded  .


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 28, 2008)

Frasque said:


> People who like yiff are rather odd. People who practise bestiality should be shot in the head.


lol

you're funny


----------



## Hazard-Fox (Oct 28, 2008)

Whats funny is that looking at an anti-furry bashing another furry, is what got me into this. The dude bashing him and I'm all like "Uh, lolwut?" so i check it out and i figure, its got a nice community, unified, and friendly. But back on subject yeah beastialty is "f**king a dog in the buttocks" while yiffing is just "pretending" but eh whatever. I don't tell people in real life that im a furry


----------



## JamestheDoc (Oct 28, 2008)

I honestly don't have a real opinion on this.  Though I do find it odd how amazingly close to the real thing furry artists can get their dog and horse dicks, or hell, even vulvae...  Not all furries like animal sex, not all of those into animal sex like furries.  Whatever floats your boat?  I guess? o.o

I dunno... *shrugs*  Though I do find it easy to associate the two groups of people, this does not necessarily make all members of each into the same thing, and we must keep this in mind.  Honestly, I don't worry about it, you can't really change a person's opinion, and you damn near have no chance of changing their belief.

Note also that there _are_ those in the furry pornographic community that are into beastiality, and also note that beastiality pornography is fairly common in the furry community.  Seemingly more so in literature than in visual art. 

Let's not forget the other odd fetishes furries are into, such as pedophilia (given the cute title, "cub"), or snuff.  It's a very expressive community and contains a very variable demographic in terms of fetish and sexual oddity.  Though it is wrong to associate one fetish with the whole fandom or group, it is not wrong to note that there are divisions of members of said group that do like these fetishes.  And therein lies the problem of association.  Beastiality is a common assumption as the fandom's basis is that of animals, anthropomorphized, yet still animals.

Bleh, I babble, 'nuff out of me.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 29, 2008)

the difference is one is real and ones a fantasy.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone who looks at naked women is actually a rapist, by the same logic as the OP encountered.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 29, 2008)

Well done, you have successfully preached to the choir.


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 29, 2008)

it depends on the action of beastiality, or the liking of it etc.
i think its gross.


----------



## Magikian (Oct 29, 2008)

I swear to god, the next thread even remotely related to bestiality, or zoophilia, I'm gonna troll it.

I'VE HAD IT WITH THESE MOTHERFUCKIN' THREADS ON THESE MOTHERFUCKIN' FORUMS.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 29, 2008)

I also have problems with that beastiality argument. But yiffy art just shows animals with human features. We fantasize over animals, yes, but we don't actually come in contact with them in real life. It's just a fetish that's a little more "clean" than beastiality, but people don't draw that line because they're close-minded. They see animals, we find it hot, we're attracted to animals, therefore, we're beastials. And it sucks that they it this way, but eh...we have to deal with it. That link is never gonna go away.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> There isn't one, they both make you retarded  .


 
oh hush ..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 29, 2008)

To throw a wrench in things, Yiff originally meant hello. Then it was turned into an alternate way of saying "Sex". Doesn't that then just translate into "Liking sex" if a person likes yiff, and "Liking sexy pictures" if the person likes yiffy art?

In reality, liking sex or liking sexy pictures is not the same as liking the act of fucking a non-human animal while you are human.

Even if furrie anthro animal's are part animal, they are still part human. Bestiality does not deal with part humans. It deals with humans fornicating with animals. There is no middle ground.

The difference is that one deals with things that are half an half, and the other doesn't. Or at least that is my understanding of it.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 29, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> for evidence of this, note how furry porn sites that allow all types of fetishes dont usually end up with any special amount of beast stuff vs obviously unrelated fetishes like bondage



quoting this to remind everyone that its pretty easy to settle whether being a furry has anything to do with bestiality

turns out the answer is "no"


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 29, 2008)

Yiff â‰* Bestiality. Really, that's just...no. Bestiality you actually see people doing on Newgrounds. Yiff is more or less just a different version of sex but I don't think there really is any straight-out-sex considering I went into a room that turned yiffy quickly and easily found watersports showing up. 

For some reason, Yiff also involves a lot of perfect hermaphrodites and eating.


----------



## Iron-Wolf (Oct 29, 2008)

I think the core difference here is ability. I'm not into bestiality, as currently I'm not having sex with a cow, nor do I plan to have sex with any animal at any time. However, I can actually go do it if I so chose to like that stuff. Yiff on the other hand, no matter how much I may fantasize about having sex with a sexy vixen girl wearing leather, it's never going to happen. The real world and my fantasy world are drastically different.

On an aside, people really have no business getting all into what gets your rocks off, it's none of their business, and a good word of advice is to not wear it on your sleeve. To the general populace, if you let everyone know what kind of weird sexual thing's you're into, they will often not respond well, regardless of what it is.

Sorry if my post doesn't make sense, I'm very intoxicated.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 29, 2008)

coffinberry said:


> oh it's you again, i still think you're some troll.


 
Second. I'm still waiting for this guy to go away.   I'm amazed people are seriously responding to him.


----------



## gunnerboy (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah, beastiality is effin creepy. my friend thinks the shit is funny as hell but it makes me kinde af sick ( just like 2g 1c). i dont really have anything against you if your into that kinda stuff, i mean whatever works for you, but i think i'll stick with teh yiff.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 29, 2008)

gunnerboy said:


> yeah, beastiality is effin creepy. my friend thinks the shit is funny as hell but it makes me kinde af sick ( just like 2g 1c). i dont really have anything against you if your into that kinda stuff, i mean whatever works for you, but i think i'll stick with teh yiff.



But hey, according to this kid, it's a lot safer than being gay


----------



## Nylak (Oct 29, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> But hey, according to this kid, it's a lot safer than being gay


 
Oh my god, please say that's a manip.  XD


----------



## gunnerboy (Oct 29, 2008)

thats scary, not that he presented that, but that he won...


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 29, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Oh my god, please say that's a manip.  XD



I can't say. I just found it floating on the internet. Like just now. As funny as it is, it's a pretty horrible thing if it is real to see a kid like this. This is where the parents need the beatings. I'm never going teach my kids to be like that.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 29, 2008)

gunnerboy said:


> thats scary, not that he presented that, but that he won...



Well, it totally says something about the location, and the people that kid is around. And him winning that is very scary.


Oh, wait- THAT'S A GIRL!


----------



## X (Oct 29, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> But hey, according to this kid, it's a lot safer than being gay



waitasecond! straight sex can transmit aids too     Â¦3


----------



## Nylak (Oct 29, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Well, it totally says something about the location, and the people that kid is around. And him winning that is very scary.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait- THAT'S A GIRL!


 
It is, and I was about to point that out. XD The name on the project is "Emily."  Androgenous kiddies ftw.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 29, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> waitasecond! straight sex can transmit aids too   ï¿½*__ï¿½*



The science says otherwise, are you calling science a liar?


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

There is an awfully thin line, so I think if you're not actively or, have had sex with an animal, then it wouldn't be bestiality.


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I now understand it better!!!

*sticks ears up happily*


----------



## mrredfox (Oct 30, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> But hey, according to this kid, it's a lot safer than being gay


ahahah saved, 
also on topic, if you retaliate to them, they will know it gets at you. i usually joke around with my mates about beastiality and tbh i dont care what anyone else thinks at the end of the day its your life you can do what ever you want


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 30, 2008)

Yay! spoken like a true fox!!!

*hugz and nuzzles u*


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like an interesting site, you're pretty brave it seems.Rock on.


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 30, 2008)

*Thanks! I always say if it's what you are and you like it then be open!!! Tat way u can find teh people who accept you for who you are and teh people who don't matter!!!!*

*Hugz and nuzzles u*


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh my god.  Let me kill it.  Please.  e____e  Pleeeeeeeease.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Oh my god.  Let me kill it.  Please.  e____e  Pleeeeeeeease.


Kill what?


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 30, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder if joining this site was a good thing to do ._.


----------



## Smexi Foxness (Oct 30, 2008)

Why would u regret joining dis site? I thot u were supposed to be able to voice ur concerns and hav others comment on them!

*flattens ears*


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 30, 2008)

I wanna note that there is a big difference between bestiality and zoophilia..

Bestiality is the act itself when a human and an animal have sex

Zoophilia is when a human have feelings for an animal and fall in love with the animal...

just thought I'd note that out x3


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

Zoophilia is just a strong emotional connection. It could be any emotion, I believe.

Like PETA would be considered Zoo's


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 30, 2008)

Smexi Foxness said:


> Why would u regret joining dis site? I thot u were supposed to be able to voice ur concerns and hav others comment on them!
> 
> *flattens ears*



mother of god

yeah i agree with the posters above me, either you're a troll or you're something far worse

if you're the latter then you'd be well-served to stop using shorthand like 'u' and 'thot', and stop typing out emotes like '*flattens ears*', for starters


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

SuperSwede88 said:


> I wanna note that there is a big difference between bestiality and zoophilia..
> 
> Bestiality is the act itself when a human and an animal have sex
> 
> ...



From what I know, Zoophilia is when you want to fuck animals, beastiality is when you have the guts to do it.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Kill what?


 
v That.  Kill _that_.



Smexi Foxness said:


> Why would u regret joining dis site? I thot u were supposed to be able to voice ur concerns and hav others comment on them!
> 
> *flattens ears*


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> v That.  Kill _that_.



Can I help you with that?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> mother of god
> 
> yeah i agree with the posters above me, either you're a troll or you're something far worse


 
I know.  I'm not sure which is more horrific; that he's a really persistant, pathetic troll, or he's actually being..._serious_.  *shudder.*




szopaw said:


> Can I help you with that?


 
Please do.  e___e  The more the merrier.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I know.  I'm not sure which is more horrific; that he's a really persistant, pathetic troll, or he's actually being..._serious_.  *shudder.*


 
I vote for the latter. No real troll would fall that low.



Nylak said:


> Please do.  e___e  The more the merrier.



Oooooh, let organize a stoning


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> furries and bestiality have very little crossover, bestiality is usually more about dominance than the animal anyway
> 
> furry is more of a body transformation fetish, whereas beast stuff is on the D/s rape etc bandwagon
> 
> for evidence of this, note how furry porn sites that allow all types of fetishes dont usually end up with any special amount of beast stuff vs obviously unrelated fetishes like bondage


     Eating meat is usually more about killing kittens than not starving.

 Your post is quite inaccurate and is probably completly based upon your own opinion. 




Magikian said:


> I swear to god, the next thread even remotely related to bestiality, or zoophilia, I'm gonna troll it.
> 
> I'VE HAD IT WITH THESE MOTHERFUCKIN' THREADS ON THESE MOTHERFUCKIN' FORUMS.


then stop reading the stupid things. Or do you lack the inherent ability to see something you dislike, and avoid it?

   I mean, I doubt you see a pile of dog shit in your path, then continue walking right through the middle of it... don't you move the fuck out da way so you don't step in it?



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I can't say. I just found it floating on the internet. Like just now. As funny as it is, it's a pretty horrible thing if it is real to see a kid like this. This is where the parents need the beatings. I'm never going teach my kids to be like that.


 Surprisingly enough it is their parental right to teach kids to hate gays, furries, nazis, etc etc and even go so far as to brainwash them with religion...

   Fun world we live in ^_^


half-witted fur said:


> waitasecond! straight sex can transmit aids too Â¦3


Truth and Radicalism is rarely associated...
   (not related to OP, but just stupid rant of mine)



Nylak said:


> v That.  Kill _that_.


Why?
 I find it rather disterbing that you want to murder another human simply because they want to look at pictures of something you disagree with, that BTW is completely natural, and is happened probably 1000000 fold right this second.



Nylak said:


> I know. I'm not sure which is more horrific; that he's a really persistant, pathetic troll, or he's actually being..._serious_.  *shudder.*



Oh, another quick note. Don't you mate your horses? Help them get it up, screw, collect semen, etc... Seems you're more "Hands on" with this whole Beastiality thing than the OP is.

Really guys, WTF? You really have nothing better to do than rehash hate speech against someone who is into something that is just a very slight variation to what you yourselves jack off to? Do you have nothing better to do?


To the OP, if you are a known Furry at school and the other kids think that = Beastiality just tell them it doesn't. Don't mention what gets your rocks off, and if they bring it up just shrug it off. There were a couple helpful posts in here, so keep your mind on those.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Your post is quite inaccurate and is probably completly based upon your own opinion.



yo did you completely not read that part where i provided evidence or what

NWS http://www.yiffstar.com/?action=search&searchfilters=&search=bondage
NWS http://www.yiffstar.com/?action=search&search=Bestiality

boom, 3x as many results for bondage than for bestiality, theory destroyed

dont believe me? check basically any furry porn site ever, theres no special amount of bestiality

for the D/s - rape - bestiality stuff, there are roughly a billion rape+bestiality crossovers, and it would take an idiot to argue that rape isnt about power, which is an obvious D/s tie-in, and lo and behold, theres a lot of D/s + rape stuff too.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Why?
> I find it rather disterbing that you want to murder another human simply because they want to look at pictures of something you disagree with, that BTW is completely natural, and is happened probably 1000000 fold right this second.



Missing the point - You did it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2008)

This: 





> *By Quiet269* Your post is quite inaccurate and is probably completly based upon your own opinion.


    Quiet, just because you are low enough on the latter to sympathize with bestialphiles, doesn't mean the rest of us are going to stoop like that.

Secondly, don't do the damn Ebon Lupis thing, okay? It's not your place to assume a person who has an opinion against something like Bestiality is basing it "just on opinion". You should know from your locked thread by now, that it is entirely possible even if certain fan-boys of dog fuckers don't want to admit it, to have a legitimate argument/opinion against bestiality that does invoke religion, or moral.



> *By Quiet269* Oh, another quick note. Don't you mate your horses? Help them get it up, screw, collect semen, etc... Seems you're more "Hands on" with this whole Beastiality thing than the OP is.



Thirdly, there is a difference between mating animals to ensure the next generation, and watching two animals fuck for some sick enjoyment. That you don't know the difference doesn't mean no one else does.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> yo did you completely not read that part where i provided evidence or what
> 
> NWS http://www.yiffstar.com/?action=search&searchfilters=&search=bondage
> NWS http://www.yiffstar.com/?action=search&search=Bestiality
> ...


Beastiality and Furry do not cross-over because Furries shun Beastiality. It's that Simple, because of that you will have very little Beastiality art or photographs on a site dedicated to Furry or Anthropomorphic Art. If you missed my point it was in regards to the Dominance/Rape bit about Beastiality. Please attempt to provide proof to your claim, you say there are a BILLION (do you even really know how much that is) rape+beastiality crossovers... yet you do not provided any information relative to that.

 Did you know that there have been 1,671,490 (that's almost 2 Million) submissions sense the start of FurAffinity? Do you know that FurAffinity is one of the Largest if not the largest Furry related art site out there? Do you really think there are roughly 500 times as many raping animal pics out there as every other furry (both tame and adult mind you) sub category on FurAffinity Combined? Not to mention only around 25% (I think, I forgot what the survey said) of Furries identify as being into Beastiality. So if you were to apply the handicap you have any idea how much animal effing would have to be going on for your claim to be even remotely accurate?

 Why don't you take a look at the worlds largest beastiality website and then tell me how much of it is rape. I can tell you it is a VERY small number. You completely miss the point of Beastiality and instead simply call everyone rapists -_-



szopaw said:


> Missing the point - You did it.


I was going rather out on a limb to stimulate how you guys sound.



Trpdwarf said:


> This:
> Quiet, just because you are low enough on the latter to sympathize with bestialphiles, doesn't mean the rest of us are going to stoop like that.
> 
> *I'm not asking you to sympathize with it, or to accept it, but to simply tolerate it, and maybe not throw any person into it to the wolves for no reason other then one of their kinks.*
> ...


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I was going rather out on a limb to stimulate how you guys sound.



wat?

Seriously, I have no idea what you mean just now.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> wat?
> 
> Seriously, I have no idea what you mean just now.


I was mimicking the general amount of crazy I see in this thread in an attempt to bring to light the stupidity of the majority of the posts in this thread.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I was mimicking the general amount of crazy I see in this thread in an attempt to bring to light the stupidity of the majority of the posts in this thread.



And I was stating that you totally missed the point of what we were going on about.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2008)

> *By Quiet269 I'm not asking you to sympathize with it, or to accept it, but to simply tolerate it, and maybe not throw any person into it to the wolves for no reason other then one of their kinks.*




Tolerate Bestiality? I'd no sooner tolerate that than hand jailbait to a convicted sex felon before he is put away for life.

I'm sorry but there is no tolerating Bestiality in the furrie fandom. Nada, zip, ziltch, none.

Fucking dogs or horses is not a kink Quiet. It really is, as someone else accurately pointed out a dominance/rape issue.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> And I was stating that you totally missed the point of what we were going on about.


I think I need to start adding [sarcasm] and [/sarcasm]


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Tolerate Bestiality? I'd no sooner tolerate that than hand jailbait to a convicted sex felon before he is put away for life.
> 
> I'm sorry but there is no tolerating Bestiality in the furrie fandom. Nada, zip, ziltch, none.
> 
> Fucking dogs or horses is not a kink Quiet. It really is, as someone else accurately pointed out a dominance/rape issue.


Point me to some proof and I'll believe you.

Please keep in mind that Zoosadism is not the same as Beastiality, same as Rape is not the same as Consensual Sex.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I think I need to start adding [sarcasm] and [/sarcasm]



You should, because sarcasm should actually mean something. Yours does not.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You should, because sarcasm should actually mean something. Yours does not.


 Maybe my sarcasm is just soo sophisticated that your puny little minds cannot comprehend it?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Point me to some proof and I'll believe you.
> 
> Please keep in mind that Zoosadism is not the same as Beastiality, same as Rape is not the same as Consensual Sex.



Why open that can of worms, when the last time I breached the subject you ignored me in favor of a few Ebon Lupis fan-boys? I already know you have no interest in thinking otherwise from the other thread, so tell me, why should I bother?


----------



## Thatch (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Maybe my sarcasm is just soo sophisticated that your puny little minds cannot comprehend it?



No, it's just you


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Why open that can of worms, when the last time I breached the subject you ignored me in favor of a few Ebon Lupis fan-boys? I already know you have no interest in thinking otherwise from the other thread, so tell me, why should I bother?


 lol, why not provide some proof of that while you're at it?

If I remember right I conceded that (and I don't remember who actually posted it) but one of the posts towards the end sounded quite thorough and I did not have the information available to me to argue against their assertions. 

But really, a *BILLION *pics of Animal rape? Cmon...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> lol, why not provide some proof of that while you're at it?
> 
> If I remember right I conceded that (and I don't remember who actually posted it) but one of the posts towards the end sounded quite thorough and I did not have the information available to me to argue against their assertions.
> 
> But really, a *BILLION *pics of Animal rape? Cmon...



If you can recall, the first thing I brought up, dealing with dogs specifically is that dogs operate on a pack mentality. Dogs are, after all, little more than domesticated wolves. I will take this bit by bit as I look around for what sources I can find at least online.

Dogs have a pack mentality. What does a pack mentality mean?

"Pack Mentality focuses on behaving as the Leader commands. The Leader in any dog or wolf pack, is considered "Alpha". The Alpha protects the pack, shelters the pack, feeds the pack, and determines how the pack reacts and behaves."

That sounds like a way I would put it. These are not my words though, they are the words of: Krista Mifflin.....as per her credentials on talking about the topic of dogs she has:

"vast experience training puppies, rescue dogs, and rehabilitating animals with severe antisocial behavior problems. She studies rare breeds, specializes in special needs pets and has written numerous articles on the essentials of responsible dog ownership. She lives in Winchester, Ontario.
Dogs will see humans as other dogs."

Sources: Defination of Pack Mentality and About the Author

Before I move on, do you have a problem understanding what it means when a dog has a "Pack mentality"? Do you have a problem with the defination of what it means?

EDIT: What about a billion pictures? Care to explain that bit a little better?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2008)

Zoophillia will be tolerated in the Fandom once PETA gives a flying fuck about Bacteria and Insects and when Science proves the Existence of God.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you can recall, the first thing I brought up, dealing with dogs specifically is that dogs operate on a pack mentality. Dogs are, after all, little more than domesticated wolves. I will take this bit by bit as I look around for what sources I can find at least online.
> 
> Dogs have a pack mentality. What does a pack mentality mean?
> 
> ...


I do, but I also believe that the Human is not always the pack leader, and also that not person into beastiality is into dogs...

Further I will say that unless this is somehow tieing back to that one guy's comment about Beastiality being rape this really is more something for a new thread or for PM's as it is going off topic from the OP.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Zoophillia will be tolerated in the Fandom once PETA gives a flying fuck about Bacteria and Insects and when Science proves the Existence of God.


So in 2012?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I do, but I also believe that the Human is not always the pack leader, and also that not person into beastiality is into dogs...
> 
> Further I will say that unless this is somehow tieing back to that one guy's comment about Beastiality being rape this really is more something for a new thread or for PM's as it is going off topic from the OP.



Most are into dogs for the "Trust Reason, but others may choose something else. But dogs, from my understanding and...sewer fishing...that it is the #1 choice.




> So in 2012?



Go ahead a few Billon years...before the Sun explodes...or go back a few centuries and wait for a Neuclear Holocaust.

Or when Pigs have evolved to fly.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I do, but I also believe that the Human is not always the pack leader, and also that not person into beastiality is into dogs...
> 
> Further I will say that unless this is somehow tieing back to that one guy's comment about Beastiality being rape this really is more something for a new thread or for PM's as it is going off topic from the OP.
> 
> ...



Of course the human is not always the pack leader. That is when severe problems start to erupt because a dog and a human cannot co-exist peaceably if the dog thinks it is the alpha.

Now you can believe all you want that humans don't need to be leaders to their pet dogs, but unfortunately if you hold that belief, there is too much evidence to suggest otherwise. Dogs need leaders. It is part of taking care of their psychological well being.

You can look up all sorts of cases where fixing dangerous or negative behavior with dogs came down to the owner asserting himself and being a leader that the dog needs.

This does lead up to the whole "Bestiality is rape" comment. There is no need for a brand new thread.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Of course the human is not always the pack leader. That is when severe problems start to erupt because a dog and a human cannot co-exist peaceably if the dog thinks it is the alpha.
> 
> Now you can believe all you want that humans don't need to be leaders to their pet dogs, but unfortunately if you hold that belief, there is too much evidence to suggest otherwise. Dogs need leaders. It is part of taking care of their psychological well being.
> 
> ...


I see where you are going with this, please continue


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2008)

To point something out, what I mean when I say the dog needs a leader...I don't mean that you have to violently assert yourself, or viciously keep the dog downtrodden. There is a difference between positively asserting yourself and abusing your dog to ensure it knows it's place.

Moving on though, a dog operates with a pack mentality. Every single thing it does, is tied into that pack mentality. Above all else, it is hard wired by instinct to do one of two things. This is where I came from, when I brought up a dog flopping over to expose it's belly and it being tied into submissive behavior.

If it is the Alpha it expects complete compliance with all commands given either verbally sounds, scent cues, or body cues. It will also make a point to, every day sort of bully the other pack members just enough to ensure they know their place.

If it is not the Alpha it will do what the Alpha commands either by verbal sounds, scent cues, or body cues, and it will take it upon itself to continue to show complete submission to the Alpha.

The dog has no choice in this. It does what it is told to due because instinct drives it to obey. Why is it like that? Dogs are nothing more than domestic wolves...and like wolves they share the same instincts. Wolves have their behaviors that help them survive and adapt to environments. Dogs have those same instincts that help them co-exist and adapt to being with humans.

For more information this is put out by K9 Special Services, who train dogs for police officers and they also train service dogs for people who need them. Pack Mentality

I also want to pull out this extract from the above link:





> This dog sets the rules which other pack members accept. The dogs nature is to either submit to those who are dominant or dominate those who are submissive. The dog has no choice in this way of acting, it is an instinctive behavior that would normally have insured survival of the pack.



Again I will stop, do you have any issues thus far with this post?


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Why?
> I find it rather disterbing that you want to murder another human simply because they want to look at pictures of something you disagree with, that BTW is completely natural, and is happened probably 1000000 fold right this second.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dude, it's not the fact that he likes furry porn or whatever.  A vast majority of the community does.  I'm totally cool with that.

I'm annoyed by the fact that *he's A DUMBASS.*

Sorry.  Long, horrible day.  *headdesk*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2008)

So you left...that is okay I will finish here.

Where am I going with this?

Dog Behaviorists....they understand that dogs don't think at the same level we do. They are not human beings. They are dogs. However due to their unique and amazing pack mentality and instincts they get from being canines, and being domestic versions of wolves they can co-exist peaceably with mankind.

If you follow into the reproductive side of dogs, dogs are still very much like wolves.

Reproduction for dogs and wolves is based on instinct just as pack mentality is based on instinct. Or more accurately they are biologically driven by instinct to seek out mates. So while one cannot comment if they are aware there is a co-relation between having sex and young, their biology pushes them to engage.

If dogs have sex based on instinct only, or if it is based on a biological drive, that is not the same as having it for pleasure. When humans seek out to use dogs or horses, it comes down to pleasure, or an anthropomorphic idea called "love." The two, dog version of sex and human version are not compatible. In that way since neither is relevant for the other, you cannot exactly claim there to be consent.

So what else can you call it? The animal cannot consent. Due to it's place in the pack it cannot say no. The act, in a way is forced, and in that way is rape. You force it upon an animal by taking advantage of it's position.

EDIT: I'm still tracking down the sourcing for this conclusion but so far it seems to be good: Animals and sexual pleasure


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, sorry about leaving, I had some stuff pop up, then forgot about this thread 

And while I do agree that dogs work on a pack mentality, I will also say that the dog can and will say no if it is not interested.

Many Zoo's say that on occasion their dogs are simply not interested in anything sexual, and in that instance they just play, just like you do with your animals. There are also times when your dog will want to have sex, and will request it. It is quite obvious in either instance.

It is also widely known that Animals do in fact masturbate, which is something I personally believe is strictly for pleasure. There are also a lot of cases where animals have homosexual relationships, or relationships with other animals, this I do not believe would be what is considered sex for procreation, and I think it should be looked at.

I believe that we do not give animals enough credit. We believe them to be more simple minded then they truly are.

There is no question that a dog has a pack mentality, but what I believe is that as long as a zoo is not abusing such instincts then there is no issue. And yes, you can tell the difference. In fact, there are a lot of people out there that are into beastiality, but they do not want to harm the animals, and do not put the animals in harms way to fulfill their sexual desires.

But, I will also admit that there are people out there that abuse their animals, and that is not right; but I understand that there are people out there that abuse other humans too, so I do not think being into beastiality automatically makes you a rapist.

References (NSFW):

Example of dog saying no:
http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff333/Quiet269/dog_deer.png

Example of Animal Masturbation:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnNzw5dSdXo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oA1bm0_ra1g

Example of Homosexual Relationships:
http://www.donshewey.com/1999_zine/biological_exuberance.html
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BANCHFYS

Example of Cross Species Relationships:
http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff333/Quiet269/dog_duck.jpg
http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff333/Quiet269/dog_humping_pig.jpg
http://s537.photobucket.com/albums/ff333/Quiet269/?action=view&current=elph_rhino.flv

Example of concern for animals before sex: 
http://www.beastforum.com/showtopic-73542.html
http://www.beastforum.com/showtopic-60064.html

Oh, and one quick thing from your source:
(Note that this definition specifically excludes homosexual and masturbatory activity, as neither of those categories involves male-female pairings.)

That's cutting out a lot of what people would consider sex for pleasure...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Yeah, sorry about leaving, I had some stuff pop up, then forgot about this thread
> 
> And while I do agree that dogs work on a pack mentality, I will also say that the dog can and will say no if it is not interested.
> 
> ...



I took a look at every single link, so you know. One of them didn't appear to work all the way but the mega thing was about Bonobo's right?

A picture of a dog being mounted by a deer does not suffice as proof. The picture for one is not sourced. So it could be photoshopped. Three it doesn't substitute actual literature by people who have researched the topic for a long time.

Find me information that proves that masturbation leads to being able to enjoy sex for pleasure. I know that some Asexual can masturbate but are not capable of engaging in sex for pleasure. That is at our intelligence level...so I can only imagine it to be less likely for that connection to exist on a dog or wolf level.

So far there is no information drawing the line between dogs masturbating and thus being able to have sex for pleasure. If you can find evidence of that that comes from a credible source, be my guest to post it.

The whole thing right with dogs masturbating is moot.

Also first link as per homosexual relations in animals...moot. Try finding an article not written by someone who spent her life telling stories, and giving financial advice. Also that article doesn't source it's information, therefore it is automatically moot. Notice I took my time looking into the sites and searching for where they got their info. You should try to do the same.

Your first link about homosexual relations is moot for the above reason.

The second one deals with Bonobos....highly complex organisms part of the Primate family...they are not dogs and not canids. So those two links are moot.

Before I start on the next three let me explain that cross species relationships only exist thus if they go both ways. If it is only one way it is not really a cross species relationship, Secondly cases of higher level organisms or species not related to humans or dogs....are also irrelevant.

Your first picture is moot until you can source it and can prove it is is not photoshopped.

A dog mounting a pig doesn't mean anything. It could be a dog that is not fixed but not allowed to mate. So it could by trying to find way to deal with the biological urge to mate and thus go to the nearest living thing it's size. This is inconclusive..moving on.

Do you know anything about Rhino's and Elephants? Here let me clue you in on something. First of all both have very poor eye-sight. It is very likely that an bull elephant crazed by musk can mistake a rhino as an elephant. Bulls in musk are dangerous because they do not think clearly. They will charge at anything and pretty much fuck anything that looks like an elephant if they fail to get a mate.

That said you are dealing with a high level organism that is irrelevant to the discussion because we are not talking about two high level organisms with sentience crossing species for pleasurable sex. We are dealing with one high level organism, and one medium level carnivore.

Having concern for an animal's welfare before fucking it doesn't mean anything, especially over the internet when people can lie bare-faced and people will buy it. You can not want the women you rape to die, but that doesn't make raping her okay.

If you want a good example of a bestialphile being less than truthful....on second thought, why bother namedropping?

I'm not cutting anything out. Just omitting irrelevance.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

No No, I understand. I photoshopped it all,

Have a good day


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> No No, I understand. I photoshopped it all,
> 
> Have a good day


 
Thank you for taking the high road in this.  It was getting a little silly.  X3  *applause*


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> No No, I understand. I photoshopped it all,
> 
> Have a good day



My apologizes if I came off harsh....but I spent a good deal of time researching my sources. As a college student I have to do that for every paper I write. I took a good look at every single source you gave me.

I would expect for you to do the same....but your sources just don't cut it. I appreciate at least that you have not resorted to name calling, and false accusations and ad-hominems like other people did in the other thread.

I thank you for managing to keep a civil discussion. That's not easy to find sometimes. Have a good day as well.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 30, 2008)

The subject of bestiality is far too subjective to be put down to one conclusion. I reckon if the animal does not want, you'll know about it, though I don't like the idea of doing an actual animal. Each to their own, if you will.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> My apologizes if I came off harsh....but I spent a good deal of time researching my sources. As a college student I have to do that for every paper I write. I took a good look at every single source you gave me.
> 
> I would expect for you to do the same....but your sources just don't cut it. I appreciate at least that you have not resorted to name calling, and false accusations and ad-hominems like other people did in the other thread.
> 
> I thank you for managing to keep a civil discussion. That's not easy to find sometimes. Have a good day as well.


lol, expect me to do the same? Your one source in talking about sexual relations with or involving animals (human / animal or animal / animal) is a link to an 11 year old book on Human Sexuality... Which by the way completely ignores anything but male and female sex, which means it doesn't address Asexuals, Bisexuals, Homosexuals, Self Love, etc.

Further it is only compared to animals in an attempt to find the weirdest animal out there and compare it to a human.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> lol, expect me to do the same? Your one source in talking about sexual relations with or involving animals (human / animal or animal / animal) is a link to an 11 year old book on Human Sexuality... Which by the way completely ignores anything but male and female sex, which means it doesn't address Asexuals, Bisexuals, Homosexuals, Self Love, etc.
> 
> Further it is only compared to animals in an attempt to find the weirdest animal out there and compare it to a human.



And? The fundamentals upon which it was written is still sound, and I had two good places thank you, not one. Technically I had several up I was looking at but unless I can source the sources, and the sources are sound I don't put them up.

Certain things don't change, and you can find plenty of up-to-date information in a Library or a Bookstore saying the exact same thing. I just provided stuff to show that I wasn't pulling everything out of my ass.

You didn't do anything better. Not a single one of your sources was sourced in that it was shown where it came from, and where the info was found from who made it, and you didn't bring anything up written by people who are into the field of understanding this stuff.

You want better sources? Look for non bestial sources. That means broaden your scope to look into other sides and sources.

I've been to the bestial sites. I've seen what people like Ebon Lupis have to say in their websites. I have taken the time to look at their claims and the knowledge of people who are into the field. I was there when the whole shitstorm blew up in Youtube and people who are into bestiality got called upon by individuals like Utraforge and so forth.

I've researched both sides, and I cannot help but notice that the side for Bestiality lacks anything other than opinion, assumptions, and failed attempt at understanding biology.

You look at the other side and you have stuff to back up the claims. That said you believe what you want Quick. I'm only pointing out the obvious....but unless you can really back yourself up with good legit stuff, don't tell people they have an innaccurate view of "Bestiality" or "Zoophilia", and don't tell people "It's only an opinion".

With that I am done. I know this is a touchy topic for both of us and I'd rather agree to disagree and move on. We will accomplish nothing by bickering over this...nothing but a locked thread probably.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 30, 2008)

You want to know why neither of us can come up with sources that deal directly with the issue at hand (unbiased I should add) is because there aren't any sources like that.

No body studies this shit, they study unrelated crap that we try to tie in. 

I am looking at real world examples, that's the best I can do.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 30, 2008)

Nobody studies this shit because it's unimportant and almost completely based on personal morals and opinions.  Arguing about it is pointless, guys.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 30, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> You want to know why neither of us can come up with sources that deal directly with the issue at hand (unbiased I should add) is because there aren't any sources like that.
> 
> No body studies this shit, they study unrelated crap that we try to tie in.
> 
> I am looking at real world examples, that's the best I can do.



The stuff you call unrelated happens to be unbiased because it deals with the nature of the animal and what is observed. It also tends to not implicate itself by forcing human ideals upon animals that don't hold them.

Certain humans do that a lot and if they tag that approach to understanding and researching animals it can skewer research, and lead to false conclusions.

Looking at so called examples means nothing unless you take the time to understand what you are looking at, how it thinks, how it lives, how it survives, and so forth. That's like looking at a slide of a Nematode, and trying to explain the uses of the different parts of the body. Sure if you watch it long enough you find some conclusions half valid, but it's better to just look into the available wealth of research, and then draw conclusions.

Why was it that I was was able to draw at least somewhat of an educated understanding of exactly what was going on with that video of the Elephant and the Rhino? It was because I have prior knowledge about those animals. How do you get that knowledge? You read, you watch, and you learn.

That said it is late and I am tired. So I am going to leave this thread now. I wish you a good night. Thanks for keeping your cool in this thread. EDIT: I do have respect for you even though I highly disagree with your stance on the whole thing. You keep your cool, you don't blow your top, and you do seem to make an effort to listen even if you don't agree. I like seeing that.

Oh, and tell Steelthewolf that I have no desire to speak to him, or pay attention to him. He showed me his inability to keep is his cool and be rational in the locked thread and thus I ignore-listed him. So pass on the message that posting in response to what I have said is futile, and pointless. I have no interest holding a discussion about dogs or bestiality with someone who doesn't even have a basic understanding of dog behavior or psychology.

EDIT: Nylak...there is a point to talking about it. The point is to open up discussion and see different viewpoints. I have found that I learn a lot from listening to those who I don't share the same opinion with. You can learn this way so long as it stays civil.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 30, 2008)

EDIT: An hero.


----------



## steelethewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh, and tell Steelthewolf that I have no desire to speak to him, or pay attention to him. He showed me his inability to keep is his cool and be rational in the locked thread and thus I ignore-listed him. So pass on the message that posting in response to what I have said is futile, and pointless. I have no interest holding a discussion about dogs or bestiality with someone who doesn't even have a basic understanding of dog behavior or psychology.



People lashing out at me in threads I'm not even participating in?  Wow, you really are harboring a grudge against me!  I didn't even think our original discourse was THAT bad.  I had almost forgot about this ever happening but apparently its something that bothers you often?  Yeesh, I didn't think my arguments where that traumatizing! 

Last time I check that locked thread, you flipped out because I didn't immediately respond to you.  Not because "I lacked understanding".  Heck, you never even bothered to finish proving and explain your reasoning nor did you address the issues I brought up with your arguments.

Maybe this will help refresh your memory?



> *Originally Posted by Trpdwarf View Post
> I'm sorry SteeltheWolf. You had your chance to respond to me, a while back. Instead you chose to turn tail, and run, attack other people and ignore me*
> 
> Wow, that post tells me everything I needed to know about you. Where to start?
> ...



Hmm... who am I kidding, you probably want to ignore me (and will continue to do so) because you didn't want to address my arguments.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Smexi Foxness said:


> Sorry guys for posting this, but I've ran into this issue alot lately. People have been telling me in school that I am into bestiality just because I love to look at yiff. But that's not true. There is a fine line between the 2. I get turned on by animals doing it, but actually doing it is wrong. One may get turned on but as long as they're not doing anything that would harm an animal it's not besiality! Thank you!
> 
> Also I have to admit that I do fantasize about having sex with a fox, but in those fantasies I'm also a fox!!


yeah, catholic schools are pretty retarded to begin with.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 31, 2008)

I remember last time I discussed bestiality on here. Those were some fun times.

"Anyone who raeps teh poor innocent aanimuuls should be keeled!!!"
"I disagree (mainly with the severity of your response)"
"OMG ur teh dog rapist"
"I never said I have sex with animals. In fact, I never said animals can consent to sex either."

And repeat that several times.


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 31, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Beastiality and Furry do not cross-over because Furries shun Beastiality. It's that Simple, because of that you will have very little Beastiality art or photographs on a site dedicated to Furry or Anthropomorphic Art. If you missed my point it was in regards to the Dominance/Rape bit about Beastiality. Please attempt to provide proof to your claim, you say there are a BILLION (do you even really know how much that is) rape+beastiality crossovers... yet you do not provided any information relative to that.
> 
> Did you know that there have been 1,671,490 (that's almost 2 Million) submissions sense the start of FurAffinity? Do you know that FurAffinity is one of the Largest if not the largest Furry related art site out there? Do you really think there are roughly 500 times as many raping animal pics out there as every other furry (both tame and adult mind you) sub category on FurAffinity Combined? Not to mention only around 25% (I think, I forgot what the survey said) of Furries identify as being into Beastiality. So if you were to apply the handicap you have any idea how much animal effing would have to be going on for your claim to be even remotely accurate?
> 
> Why don't you take a look at the worlds largest beastiality website and then tell me how much of it is rape. I can tell you it is a VERY small number. You completely miss the point of Beastiality and instead simply call everyone rapists -_-



hahaha holy shit 

uh, pro tip, when somebody types "i will punch you a billion times" or "russia has a billion tanks", they do not generally mean a literal billion

secondly, crying about me linking beastality fetishists with rape fetishists is huge hypocrisy, what with how rape fetishists aren't actually criminals

edit: also no power on earth could make me read this page, that is waaay too many words about dogfuckin for me


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Thatch (Oct 31, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> edit: also no power on earth could make me read this page, that is waaay too many words about dogfuckin for me



You are weird enough for carrying it to that point :roll:


----------



## LarsBarrlga (Apr 22, 2022)

Azure said:


> LOL, the few the proud, the trolls, there are many bad ones, and only a few good.  OP, yiff is not buttsex with a dog.  Beastiality is.  Yiff is liking sexy anthro porn.  Who doesn't like that?


i dont fucking know, most of the damn population? including me.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 22, 2022)

Man the forums were a wild place back in the day by the looks of it


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Apr 23, 2022)

Rimna said:


> Man the forums were a wild place back in the day by the looks of it


Lol I was 8 when this came out


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 23, 2022)

LarsBarrlga said:


> i dont fucking know, most of the damn population? including me.


Here are some shoes just for you for bringing up a 14 year old thread


----------

